# miscarriage



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

How do you know if you are having a miscarriage?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

When I had my miscarriage, it started with bleeding. Now I bled for two weeks until finally one night I got some cramping and passed a mass about 3 inches long and 2 inches wide. I must say though, that I bled for two weeks with my other son, at the beginning of my pregnancy , and he is a healthy 15 year old today.If you are pregnant and bleeding, you need to be seen by the dr.If you have any suspicion you are miscarrying, again, you need to get to the ER and have them check you out.I hope everything is ok with you Poopster, or whoever this is about.Please let us know what's going on.Jeanne


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I miscarried at 8 weeks. I began spotting on Saturday night and by Monday I was having what I found out later were contractions. Lots of flooding and cramping and bigger than normal masses/clots (what I learned later was my baby). I went through 8 years of IF and although we were still trying it never crossed my mind I was pregnant. It was not unusual at all for me to have late periods. The pain got so bad I had to leave work. My husband stayed home with me and later that afternoon we went to my doctor's office (family physician) for a shot. The nurse insisted on doing a pregnancy test and I laughed at her.You can imagine my surprise. I was heartbroken. Then I recognized it. I knew I was miscarrying and there was no way to save the baby.My heart goes out to anyone who has had one or thinks they may be having one.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have no idea Poopster...but I hope you are okay.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Thanks ladies. I have been on all month BC pills for 8 months. I do not have a reg period anymore. It helps with me having hemmies,long story. Anyway, I spot all the time with this new pill. The doc says it's normal. Over the last month though, I have been spotting more and more and lots of what looks like clots of blood and have a lot of cramping. Don't know if the cramping is related to IBS or my period. I go to the doc on Tuesday for my reg check up.Since I don't have my reg period anymore, I was concerned it may be something else.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

After a while of not having a period due to continuous bcp, sometimes we start to spot. It can get worse and worse... the cure is to have a period, then I'm OK for another 3-4 months before I see spotting.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Kind of a weird question but related....a person I know says she had a miscarriage at 8 weeks or so (altho she did not know she was pregnant). She says she could see the fetus and "knew" it was a girl? When she talks about it she words it like she lost a full term child, "when I lost Chelsea" etc. Is that possible?


----------



## Richman516 (Aug 25, 2002)

Miscarriage might begin with lower abdominal cramping and spotting. Contact your OB/GYN immediately if you think you are miscarrying. I was pregnant with twins and one miscarried in the 7th week. I didn't know there were two in there until a sonogram was done. I was given progestrone to try to prevent the second baby from miscarring and it worked. I had miscarried twice before that. Always ask your OB/GYN. Don't worry about bothering them. My OB/GYN actually met me in the office at 11:00PM. They are used to emergencies and lots of questions.Keep trying. My little boy was definitely worth the wait. Good luck. Lara


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Saw my GYN today. She thinks all the problems I am having with bleeding and cramping etc. are from the BC pill. I am going to take a few months off and then start on the new patch. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

AH, Yeah that's possible. I've had friends that flushed masses that would appear to be like a gummi bear. You can't tell the sex at 8 weeks, there just isn't enough growth for that, maybe at 12 weeks, but 8 is a little early. And yes, I've heard people that have named their lost baby/fetus. It's a devasting thing.Wes


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Auroroheart, yes it is possible. From the moment I found out I was pregnant, I thought of the fetus as my baby. When I found out it was ectopic it felt like I had lost a child, because essentially I had. There was life inside of me and because it was in the wrong place at the right time, I had to terminate the pregnancy. I will always remember my baby who had to die in order to save my life. It actually helps in the healing process to know that there is a little angel in heaven waiting for me. The first thing I did after I came home after my ectopic was to make several scrapbook pages dedicated to my baby. Even though my baby will always live on in my heart, it made me feel a little better to have something "physical" in his/her memory. Psychologists recommend that you do something to memorialize the life that you lost because it is helpful in the grieving process.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I was 10 weeks pregnant when I miscarried, and I did feel a big loss.I was in the maternity ward, and all that night I kept hearing the newborns crying.. Then when they brought the babies to their mom's for feeding, that was hard too. I felt so empty, but after awhile I was ok.Almost a year to the day later, my second son was born.Jeanne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

How are you doing today Poopster?


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I'm not doin bad today MrsMason. Thanks for asking


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I miscarried at about 7 weeks. I started bleeding, bright red, and it got to be more and more of it. Then the cramping started. Went to the ER where they confirmed it. It completely devastated me. Even more so because I had what is called a blighted ovum. Basically I had a bad egg, that stopped growing very early on. No baby inside of it. So I had a lot of people tell me that I shouldn't feel sad since there really wasn't a baby. To me there was a baby, for those weeks. And even now I feel as I lost a baby. I can't help it. But so you know I also spotted during my first pregnancy. It wasn't a lot though. And my son is now 4 years old. I honestly thought that was what was going on the second time around, but sadly I was mistaken. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I miscarried my first pregnancy, almost nine years ago. It still hurts to think about it, for both me and my hubbie. I've had two healthy girls since then, but I still think about the one I lost.


----------

